# MOD M.S Mustard Factory – North Wales – February 2015



## Megaman (Feb 6, 2015)

A big site and even with a speedy step I only managed a glimpse at the buildings in my 3 hour round. 

The M.S. Factory, Valley was a 2nd World War site in Rhydymwyn, Wales - that was used for the storage and production of Mustard Gas. It was later also used in the development of the UK's atomic bomb project. More recently, it became a bulk storage depot for emergency supplies.

There is an excellent read on Wiki that covers the full history of the site. I will be returning in a few weeks to explore the tunnels.


View from Sanger by uk.megaman, on Flickr

From the raised sangar – it was good cover.


Tunnel Central by uk.megaman, on Flickr

Next visit ………………………….. :0)


Tunnel Central Entry by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Toxic Burial Pit by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Old Platform by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Buried Tracks by uk.megaman, on Flickr

This platform is older than the factory – the original rail! 


Elf n Safety by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Bomb Assy 2 by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Bomb Assy by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Bomb Assy 1 by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Bomb assy hall by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Bomb assy comp by uk.megaman, on Flickr


B45 Junc Boxes by uk.megaman, on Flickr


B66 by uk.megaman, on Flickr


B66 Rear Store by uk.megaman, on Flickr


Hope you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Snips86x (Feb 6, 2015)

Great location & really looking forward to seeing the pics of the tunnels


----------



## smiler (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks huge,I look forward to the pics of the tunnels.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 7, 2015)

really like this, thanks for sharing


----------



## druid (Feb 7, 2015)

Which platform is older than the factory? The one you photographed in the Danger Area was built at the same time as the other buildings in that section of the site and I wasn't aware of another one within the works site.

For anyone else who fancies visiting: The site is in a state of 'managed access'. Access is free and _most_ buildings can be entered at this time of year. During the summer there are greater restrictions due to bat roosts (big bone of contention at the moment as it puts the main remnant of the Tube Alloys Project out of bounds). Not shown in the above photos is the extensive and interesting graffiti on walls within the Danger Area. Full access to the tunnels is restricted to open days (pregnant women and young children aren't allowed in) but there is a 'viewing area' that can be unlocked at other times.


----------



## Megaman (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the comments - I am really looking forward to the tunnels as well. Like Druid said the tunnels are restricted due to the rock formations seeping radon. It is estimated that around 150 hours is total allowable time - however the exposure fluctuates depending on weather. 

At the moment the site seems to be in battle with Historian's vs. Conservation - hence the bats, great crested newts making the site very protected. I am hoping to get more involved in the site as its extremely significant in regards to WW2 history. 

Hi Druid, the platform (pic 5 reddish) was part of the original railway station in Rhydymwyn and the platform was kept. I will try to find the source of information but I remember the source stating that this platform being before the MOD - they also had to redirect the river which I think flowed past this area. 

Cheers all!


----------



## druid (Feb 7, 2015)

Megaman - thanks for the update. Yes, the river was diverted in several places including through the Danger Area (as well as being visible behind the re-located toxic sign you photographed).
Maximum permitted time for guides to be in the tunnels is 60 hours per year IIRC

I think your source is mistaken - the original station in Rhydymyn was between Leete Ave and the Industrial estate entrance and not on the siding that served the valley works. You can still see the building (now a house) on the left just before Leete Ave if travelling from Mold. There is also a waiting shelter visible in the garden.

Did you go and help out with the floor clearing last week?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 7, 2015)

Very interesting site.Great photos.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 8, 2015)

Cracking set there...


----------



## Gritstone (Feb 8, 2015)

If you go down the tunnels, watch out for bats, as it's illegal to intentionally or recklessly disturb a bat in its roost or deliberately disturb a group of bats.


----------



## Megaman (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Druid, your right about the nearby Station - the platform was a link / extension to the Mold - Denbigh line. As for the clearing I was away with work but I hope to get involved in other future projects with the committee there. 

As for the Bats Gritstone - its a issue the site is fully aware off - it has already posed some issues with work on other buildings. Hopefully with the tunnel vents being sealed and other access points being meshed - they should not be present (fingers crossed)  The Great Crested Newt has moved in now as well adding more SSSI restrictions. 

Cheers for all the comments


----------



## druid (Feb 8, 2015)

Gritstone - there are a couple of buildings that are off limit permanently due to the bats and in the past building 45 was also out of bounds except during the winter (this was a serious blow as 45 is the only remaining building that was involved in Tube Alloys at Valley Works). This restriction on building 45 is being discussed at a high level now and a solution seems likely. News about the tunnels being made accessible more often should be forthcoming soon. In the meantime, the occasional public access will continue (120 hours/year maximum for us to be allowed in there has now been tentatively agreed...not that any of the team would get close to that)

Finished clearing the floors in building 45 today ;-)


----------



## Megaman (Feb 8, 2015)

I was there today Druid with the sprogs. They were complaining of the cold so a stint on a thistle brush would have cured that


----------



## druid (Feb 8, 2015)

Megaman said:


> I was there today Druid with the sprogs. They were complaining of the cold so a stint on a thistle brush would have cured that



LOL. Kids like mud and stuff, not the horrible dry dust that the sweeping was generating. Was certainly cold when not standing in the sunshine! Didn't notice anyone with kids when we had a brief wander (I wanted to record a bit more of the graffiti).


----------



## King Al (Feb 9, 2015)

Cool report Megaman! Looking forward to seeing the tunnels


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice one. I'd want a bit better signage if I worked somewhere with a 'Toxic Burial Pit'! 

I'd love to get down those tunnels with my geiger (I've had 196 hours of Chernobyl exposure time) 

Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Megaman (Feb 10, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one. I'd want a bit better signage if I worked somewhere with a 'Toxic Burial Pit'!
> 
> I'd love to get down those tunnels with my geiger (I've had 196 hours of Chernobyl exposure time)
> 
> Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing.



Cheers UrbanX - I was planning a visit to Pripyat in the Summer of 2014 but I shelved the idea until the area is a bit more stable. I bet that was a well spent 196 hours


----------



## gingrove (Feb 11, 2015)

It's a bit long winded but this gives stacks of details about former Chemical Weapon sites if anybody is interested!
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/290702/sp5-042-tr-2-e-e.pdf Good luck


----------

